# Dark Elves, the return of the svartálfar



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

so as the title suggests, this is going to be a dark elf project log. But before the army can begin to be made battle ready dawning their colours... i need to figure out a working colourscheme. Currently, I have done up a test model from a corsair. do not mind the unfinished job, as I am still debating on colours. I am done the dragonscale cloak though.





Thoughts and ideas about the armor would be greatly Appreciated.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

quick update:





looks abit better im still not sold on the blue though


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

The colours of the cloak work well, the bright blue not so much. Silver or Gold lining would look good on the armour, or black with a dark blue highlight for Black Leather Armour


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The revised scheme works much better than the first, but the colors are still too saturated for dark elves. 
Are you planning some washes over this to darken things down? 

If yes, then you might be fine.
If no, then you may want to pick less bright saturated colors


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

I personally find the colour on the skin a little strange; the cloak and armour is looking allright, it is mostly the bodyparts that not really works. The face and hair could really use some wash of some kind.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

all my pics are heavily over saturated due to the way i end up taking them with my phone


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

so i decided i really liked how the purple green turned out on the cloak, and it gave me an idea for the armor... i actually kinda like it:







yes. this is the beginnings of one of the new dark elf kits.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay first question, whats the cloak from? 

I love the cloak colours. I really like the Blue armour. In the first pic I didn't think it went with the cloak at all, but in the second post now that the brown has gone, I actually think it suits the cloak in a weird way I'm not sure how to explain I just know that I like. 

Did you use GW blues? If so which ones? 

And in the first post the armour is shiny, is that intention with gloss? Or just camera accident?


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

its the paints i use, Vallejo game colour. that made it shiny, needed to matte it down with a blue wash.

edit:

As for the cloak, i used snot green game colour highlighted with scorpion green game colour, dark purple wash (I use leviathian GW wash that no longer exists) to try and give it an indiresent appearance without actually makeing it indiresent.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

update: new banner done, hope you guys like it:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Good beginnings werewolf. What are your impressions of the new kits?


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

the new dark elf warriors are actually quite highly detailed compared to their former counter parts, even if the basic design changed only very little, the spear heads all being straight finally is a massive imrpovement, and the repeater bolt throwers of the new models look better. plus you cant see it very well, because im giving them black hair, but theres hair coming out down out of the helmets, due to elves having long hair, its awesome bit of extra detail.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

good news folks! I have more models to show you today.

I cut down some of the time to paint them by painting 3 at a time.













aand a shot of all 5:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

While I'm not a big fan of the two color system you have going, the style in which you are doing the green is very interesting! What have you decided on basing wise?


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

have not decided yet, debating on what to do, to be honest.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thought about maybe doing something like shipboards?


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

i thought about it, it would be fairly easy to do too, I might end up making it a ship deck bristling with magic runes even.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really fits with the DE fluff that's for sure.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

and kinda fits in with the way my DE have that purple radiance to them due to the wash, Im thinking I might add another wash to them still, a more opaque purple that would strike out abit more watered down so it only hits the cracks.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking interesting so far. I really like the blue/green scheme.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

oooh, random Idea I had, I will remake the crossbowmen I use into archers with composite bows, think about it, advanced mechanics to make a bow shot be almost as good as a crossbow might be. thoughts?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not really elfy if you ask me, they tend not to use technology but magic to improve things. Bolt Thrower being the exception. Maybe a recurve bow? That said do up a test mini and lets have a look.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> Not really elfy if you ask me, they tend not to use technology but magic to improve things. Bolt Thrower being the exception. Maybe a recurve bow? That said do up a test mini and lets have a look.


and their ships no? the dark elves tend to favor more mechanical, and I was aiming for more mechanical purposely due to it replacing, a bolt thrower.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I must admit that I'm not very knowledgeable on the DE navy but I had assumed that were pretty much in line with other elf ships - fast sleek and fairly no mechanical instead relying on wind and magic. Could be wrong though.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> I must admit that I'm not very knowledgeable on the DE navy but I had assumed that were pretty much in line with other elf ships - fast sleek and fairly no mechanical instead relying on wind and magic. Could be wrong though.


well i guess more sinistery metal looking atleast, sorry, im a bit warped by WAR images, yeah they are sail based still, though like I said about the bow, i was going mechanical due to it replacing mechnical


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

A composite bow sounds no more mechanical than a repeater crossbow; possibly even less so.

I say convert!


----------

